

NASA explores inflatable spacecraft technology - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2015-01-nasa-explores-inflatable-spacecraft-technology.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Not far enough. Why not make an inflatable habitat? Two layers of flexible
material with a meter of water between (to block radiation). Cone-shaped,
more-rigid bottom (perhaps made rigid by ice), towed by a nuclear rocket on
the other end of a 1km cable to avoid fallout from exhaust. Live in a large,
lighted, artificial-gravity hotel while travelling to Mars.

~~~
Gravityloss
Bigelow Aerospace has the technology for building inflatable space station
modules quite far actually, and has test flown them unmanned.

